# Trailer Owners



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I sold my 6x12 yesterday and I am about to order a new 7x12 Vnose.

I'm having it custom built for extra 12" height and also beef up the floor walls and ceiling to 12" oc.

I had my other trailer for 8 years and can count on one hand the times I actually used the side door. I am at a point of coin toss whether to order the new one without a side door. It would make hauling 8' & 9' patio doors easier to tie down. I hang my break on the solid side and tie my doors down on the door side.

Anybody have a trailer with no side door?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something but why wouldn't the patio door just extend past the side door of the trailer? I've never hauled a patio door in mine so maybe I'm missing something, but I sure wouldn't skip the side door to make tying down a patio door easier.

I prefer to use the side door for in and out because it's faster than messing with the double back door.

As far as strapping the door down, vertical Etrack by the rear doors, and one on each side of the side door with 20' straps and you're good.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got a new trailer last spring, I ordered it without a side door, haven't missed it. Mines just a tool trailer and I wanted the wall space. Never hardly used my side door on my previous trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Different strokes. I use my side door 90% of the time, and I hate ramp rear doors. I use the side door when the trailer is on the street, don't need everyone looking in my trailer as they drive by. Also why I hate ramp doors, I want my trailer closed up as much as possible.


----------



## RMDailey (Nov 22, 2016)

I haven't used my side door in months. I've tried to use it for lots of things, but it just annoys me to walk around the trailer to get things. I now have cabinets in front of it. I use the ramp only.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Rarely use the side door. Sometimes I don't want to plug in the trailer. I will use the side door, to let in more light. Not to walk through.

I agree with keeping the trailer shut up. I don't like everyone looking inside. Maybe I'm paranoid.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

You don't have to use the door if you don't want to, but if you want to and don't have it... :whistling

No more trailer, but side door is great for a quick grab items... still using the "wall" while keeping the floor open..

Easier to walk out the side after being on the receiving end of feeding materials than climbing back over the materials...


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but why wouldn't the patio door just extend past the side door of the trailer? I've never hauled a patio door in mine so maybe I'm missing something, but I sure wouldn't skip the side door to make tying down a patio door easier.
> 
> I prefer to use the side door for in and out because it's faster than messing with the double back door.
> 
> As far as strapping the door down, vertical Etrack by the rear doors, and one on each side of the side door with 20' straps and you're good.



On my old trailer I had a shelf unit in the nose for my tools. That went into the door opening slightly. Then the door. There was about just under 8' clear wall after that to the rear doors. But with the E track mounted the track clips ended up about 93" center to center. When I would have to tie down a 8' or 9' door the straps would have to hook in behind the doors and come out around. That wouldn't really secure the door that well.


With no door I can put e track at each end and run the straps all the way across.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> Different strokes. I use my side door 90% of the time, and I hate ramp rear doors. I use the side door when the trailer is on the street, don't need everyone looking in my trailer as they drive by. Also why I hate ramp doors, I want my trailer closed up as much as possible.




No ramp for me.
So many of the developments are wedged so tight having a ramp fold down along with my trailer and I would be blocking 3 driveways.:laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

KAP said:


> Easier to walk out the side after being on the receiving end of feeding materials than climbing back over the materials...



That is my main reason for going to 7' wide from 6'.

I can't count how many times I stumble through the junk piled up at the end of the job and you just want to head for home.:laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TimNJ said:


> On my old trailer I had a shelf unit in the nose for my tools. That went into the door opening slightly. Then the door. There was about just under 8' clear wall after that to the rear doors. But with the E track mounted the track clips ended up about 93" center to center. When I would have to tie down a 8' or 9' door the straps would have to hook in behind the doors and come out around. That wouldn't really secure the door that well.
> 
> 
> With no door I can put e track at each end and run the straps all the way across.


Maybe with it being a V-nose you could still build out the front but leave room to mount Etrack on both sides of the door?

We have cabinets down the left side of ours, stacks of Systainer's on the right, and the V is just random stuff. It works fine till I have more time to get back to finishing up the build out.

Definitely geared towards interior remodeling but it sounds like you're geared for outside work.

I think it's interesting how many people in this thread have said they don't really use the side door. I use it primarily just for speed. Unless the back doors are open which of course depends on where you are and such.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

RobertCDF said:


> Different strokes. I use my side door 90% of the time, and I hate ramp rear doors. I use the side door when the trailer is on the street, don't need everyone looking in my trailer as they drive by. Also why I hate ramp doors, I want my trailer closed up as much as possible.


I use my side door frequently. Certainly enough to want it there. That being said, I build out my V-nose and it doesn't give any interference with the side door. I have enough space on the side of my v-nose shelving to mount/store quite a bit.

I posted pictures here earlier this week


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The very few times I used the side door was more for a little privacy if nature happened to call when I'm on a job:whistling

I could have the back doors closed up and sneak through the side door so nobody could see in.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Maybe with it being a V-nose you could still build out the front but leave room to mount Etrack on both sides of the door?
> 
> We have cabinets down the left side of ours, stacks of Systainer's on the right, and the V is just random stuff. It works fine till I have more time to get back to finishing up the build out.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that way. With the Vnose I could put a section of etrack on the nose side of the door. My old trailer was flat in front and with my tool shelf I couldn't get the etrack on that side of the door.


When I am working I always close up the doors so nobody can drive by and see all my tools in there.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I use both doors usually. The side one less recently, but that is just because I have so much crap in the trailer I really can't get in the side or the rear.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

When I cleaned all my stuff out, I couldn't believe all the crap I found...."Wow, I didn't know I had one of those"


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

My side door stays locked and never used. On the inside use the space like the door isn't there. I wouldn't be fussed if ordering a new trailer and it had one or not. My trailer is 14' if it was longer then in could see it being used more.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

E-track is a wonderful thing. 

I use the side door often. The trailer is backed up to an overhead door, the rear door cannot be opened unless the overhead door is open.

Tom


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

We use the side door more then the ramp. Dont need people seeing what is in the trailer. The ramp is hard to walk up and slick when wet.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I pull a 7x21 V nose. Remodeling and property management company. My rear ramp door only opens for materials or large tools like tablesaw etc. 99% of the time the side door is all I’ll use.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DATEC said:


> I just bought a 7x14 trailer with the same V/slant nose. I also made shelves for my tools and when I put all my tools on the shelves and strapped them in I took it for a drive and can feel it is too nose heavy and when I hit 60mph I can feel it start to sway. I need to figure out how to equal out the load or maybe I need helper springs with the extra tongue weight, I wanted everything up there but it just doesn't look like it will work.
> 
> I used X-track on the walls to strap saws, ladders etc. and used the X-track to mount the 2x4 shelving
> 
> I would be interested in hearing how your set-up pulls when loaded.


Move some heavy items to the front go the trailer. The sway will go away. Reconfigure the load so it is 60/40 biased to the front. 

I use rolling racks and E-track. Didn't do shelves so I can unload easily and use the trailers for other things. 

Done properly the truck/trailer should sit level. 

Tom


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

Here are some pics of my trailer. Some tools are not on the shelves, they're being used and the generator was next to the spare tire when I was pulling and felt the sway. So most of the weight was in the front.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DATEC said:


> Here are some pics of my trailer. Some tools are not on the shelves, they're being used and the generator was next to the spare tire when I was pulling and felt the sway. So most of the weight was in the front.


It tows neutral without the tools in it?

Picture of it on the truck, laden.

If it was not windy, tire pressure was set properly, and the trailer tows neutrally unladen, you have a weight distribution issue. Does not take much to cause an issue. 






Tom


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

More pics.


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

Kinda odd to feel it while driving, none of my other trailers felt that way but they are not enclosed and haul heavy equipment and material for concrete.

Being nose heavy I didn't think would feel too uncomfortable pulling.

Sorry to side track the OP's thread


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Can you get a photo of the trailer when it is hooked up to the truck?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lube the ball. Can’t believe how many people do not use ball lube.

http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index...PHQu1ing_1-Gm-3hOy6eFa0AqvI25Z3UaAkYgEALw_wcB

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Lube the ball. Can’t believe how many people do not use ball lube.
> 
> http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index...PHQu1ing_1-Gm-3hOy6eFa0AqvI25Z3UaAkYgEALw_wcB
> 
> Tom


I use ball lube daily... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use ball lube daily...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You're still a newlywed. :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

TimNJ said:


> Can you get a photo of the trailer when it is hooked up to the truck?


I will try to get one tomorrow daylight permitting.

I'm guessing there is too much tongue weight but not sure, surely not too much tail weight because nothing much was in the back of the trailer just the 2 saws.

Mabey If I only pull this with the 1ton dually 4x4 all would be fine but that was not my intention.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DATEC said:


> I will try to get one tomorrow daylight permitting.
> 
> I'm guessing there is too much tongue weight but not sure, surely not too much tail weight because nothing much was in the back of the trailer just the 2 saws.
> 
> Mabey If I only pull this with the 1ton dually 4x4 all would be fine but that was not my intention.


To much tongue weight will not cause the issue. You can have 100% tongue weight and there would be no fishtail. 

Excessive tongue weight causes weight to be removed for the vechile steering wheels causing other issues. You may be feeling something besides fishtail. 

Tom


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

DATEC said:


> I will try to get one tomorrow daylight permitting.
> 
> I'm guessing there is too much tongue weight but not sure, surely not too much tail weight because nothing much was in the back of the trailer just the 2 saws.
> 
> Mabey If I only pull this with the 1ton dually 4x4 all would be fine but that was not my intention.


When hooked up and sitting is the back of the trailer lower than the front?
Even though the actual cargo weight is in the front, if the tongue is too high causing the tail of the trailer to be too low, that will cause sway.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Lube the ball. Can’t believe how many people do not use ball lube.
> 
> http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index...PHQu1ing_1-Gm-3hOy6eFa0AqvI25Z3UaAkYgEALw_wcB
> 
> Tom


Never heard of it, does it do anything besides reduce friction? Is it much different than regular grease?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jstanton said:


> Never heard of it, does it do anything besides reduce friction? Is it much different than regular grease?


The trailer tows better because it's not binding on the ball.

Yes.

Tom


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

TimNJ said:


> When hooked up and sitting is the back of the trailer lower than the front?
> Even though the actual cargo weight is in the front, if the tongue is too high causing the tail of the trailer to be too low, that will cause sway.


i never did look at how it was sitting when it was loaded front heavy I just figured it pulled real nice empty when I bought it and drove it home at highway speeds for 1.5hrs, then once more to get a load of drywall before I built the shelves and stocked the tools. Once I had the shelves and tools in place I drove it for a little trip and felt a sway feeling at 60mph dropped down to 50mph and all was good.

Could it be the stock tires need a heavier sidewall?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DATEC said:


> i never did look at how it was sitting when it was loaded front heavy I just figured it pulled real nice empty when I bought it and drove it home at highway speeds for 1.5hrs, then once more to get a load of drywall before I built the shelves and stocked the tools. Once I had the shelves and tools in place I drove it for a little trip and felt a sway feeling at 60mph dropped down to 50mph and all was good.
> 
> Could it be the stock tires need a heavier sidewall?


Can't answer the last question without knowing what's on the trailer. Odds are they're C's which should be adequate. 

Tom


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> The trailer tows better because it's not binding on the ball.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Tom


Fine, I'll get some. Did you do anything special to the excursion? Everyone I who had one hated how they tow, tons of sway in the back.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

jstanton said:


> Fine, I'll get some. Did you do anything special to the excursion? Everyone I who had one hated how they tow, tons of sway in the back.


What hasn't he done to his baby? It's even got air bags in it to adjust for the different loads he tows.


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...es&autoMake=Ford&autoYear=2013&autoModel=F150 4wd&autoModClar=SuperCab#RatingsReviews

Sorry about that I meant the tires on the truck. I just checked and posted a link to what is on my truck they are original but that might not mean they are good enough, I'm just not sure and if a correction has to be made I would like to get it right the first time. Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jstanton said:


> Fine, I'll get some. Did you do anything special to the excursion? Everyone I who had one hated how they tow, tons of sway in the back.


I think so...

https://get.google.com/albumarchive.../AF1QipOUojtZE1oKzKp8ChxT__fyy5-UmFUp1hybK55T

What it looks like now. It's just getting broken in...

The trailer is laden about 8K in this picture. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DATEC said:


> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...es&autoMake=Ford&autoYear=2013&autoModel=F150 4wd&autoModClar=SuperCab#RatingsReviews
> 
> Sorry about that I meant the tires on the truck. I just checked and posted a link to what is on my truck they are original but that might not mean they are good enough, I'm just not sure and if a correction has to be made I would like to get it right the first time. Thanks guys for the help.


Lube the ball, tow the trailer, see if the problem went away. 


Tom


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

I will give it a try thanks.


----------

